# Rocky Mountain National Park



## Sciencetchr (Jan 10, 2016)

We are hoping to take our hybrid to Rocky Mountain National Park this summer. When we have traveled in the past, we have hit several different campgrounds and were fine staying a few nights at a time without hookups. We would plan so we followed a no hookup site to a campground with hook up. This excursion we just want to set up in one place for 7 or 8 nights, and want at least electric and water. What we do not want is the "pack em/stack em" RV park. I have found no hook-up and RV park, with nothing in between in my Internet searches. Has anyone stayed at a roomy campground with hook ups and sites around 30ft near RMNP?


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I've never stayed there but let us know how the park and campground is. I have a pass and may hit there too


----------

